# Pressure Canning Beginner



## sweetwaterbob (May 20, 2011)

We've been canning things like jams and so forth for years, but never really much else. I've always wanted to get into pressure canning to store things like meat. Well, by golly, that's just what we're going to do now!

The other day I bought a Fagor 10 quart pressure canner (small I know, but it's a start). I think I picked up any of the other widgets that we didn't already have. So now I'm wondering where's a good place to start.

What would be a good starter meat canning recipe? I probably won't make a lot of the initial batch, I really want to kind of make a trial run and work out any bugs.

Thanks


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

Hi Bob - what are the chances of returning that pressure cooker or exchanging it for a pressure canner?

Fagor is a European brand pressure "cooker" and has never been tested for canning. Reports are that, despite the manufacturer claims, it doesn't work well because of the limited pressure issues it can reach. More, as a cooker rather than a canner it is too small to hold 4 quart jars, the minimum required for using the published processing times.

There is much more info available here about the differences between pressure cookers and pressure canners.

You can return or exchange it I hope? Stick with a minimum of a 12 quart (bigger is better) Presto, All American, or Mirro pressure canner.


----------



## sweetwaterbob (May 20, 2011)

Well, I suppose I could return it (when it arrives). However, I did do some research on 'canners' and this one actually got a pretty good review as a pressure canner (not cooker). Home and Garden thought pretty highly of it as did many of the individual reviews I read on it from users. In fact, H&G rated it above the Presto. I do realize there is a difference, but I'm not sure I could say what that difference is.

This one will actually hold (4) 1 qt jars, this was something I looked for in particular. As for the pressure, my understanding is that it can be set for two different pressures.

Gosh, now I'm all bummed thinking I got the wrong thing.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

> This one will actually hold (4) 1 qt jars


If so then that is one improvement they have made and a step in the right direction.  They make several different "10 quart" models and perhaps the one you ordered is now deeper than the previous models. But from all the reading I have done on them, none of the models will actually hold 4 quart jars for processing.

This, of course, is going to end up being your choice, and I certainly don't want you to get bummed, just successfully into pressure canning. But if you do much reading here or on any of the other canning forums on the web you'll find it isn't a recommended model. Experienced home canners will consistently recommend one of the All American models (the 15 qt. and the 21 most often) or one of the Presto models (the 16 or the 23 qt.). Replacement parts are readily available for both brands, far more available than for the Fagor brand. The Mirro models, especially the older models also get high reviews but the company was sold a few years back and replacement parts are getting hard to come by and over-all quality is declining.

The set for 2 pressure issue on the Fagor may be a problem for you. Is it 10 and 15 lbs.? Some come with 6 and 10 lbs. only. The other brands all have adjustable pressures depending on if they are weighted, gauged, or both type canners. What is your altitude? Will you be able to can with high quality and safely using only 10 or 15 lbs.? 

Meat, for example, has several different pressures required ranging from 11 lbs. to 12, 13, or 14 lbs. depending on altitude if a gauge canner is used. But if weights only are used then 10 or 15 lbs. are used so you would have to do everything at 15 lbs. if you are over 1000'. 

But one of the most common complaints about it is that the Fagor isn't weighted OR a gauged canner. It depends on a mechanical preset and there is no way for the user to check/verify it for accuracy. No weight to jiggle, no gauge to read. You have to just assume that it is delivering the pressure required. And as we all know, with time and use, mechanical devices fade or fail. With the approved pressure canners this decline is easy to identify and fix. Not so with the Fagor.

These are just some points to consider but I strongly encourage you to do some further research before you decide to keep and use this brand of pressure canner.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Did you get the Duo?

I got real excited about it - as I have an induction stove and this would work on it. The 10 qt looks great - the more I looked, the more I liked.

Until I read the part that it has two presets - 8 psi and 15psi. That means I'd have to can everything at 15psi, and I'm not sure if I'd want to go that route.

But if I was at higher elevation where I needed to can at 15psi anyway, I'd probably go with it.

I wonder what temps I'd reach canning at 15psi at 1,000 feet altitude? And how that affects the food processed. Maybe it does not really matter. . .

However, I've been considering getting a cooker. so maybe this would be the one to get as it would also work for small batch pressure canning when I end up with too much stock or soup and want to preserve it. I'd probably toss out less that way - hate getting out the big canner and the hotplate and everything just to processes a few quarts of something.


For the price, I think the Presto 16 qt or 23 qt with purchase of the weights is a way better deal, not sure why anyone would think otherwise if they do any amount of canning. However if you want to use it for cooking too, that makes a difference. To get the rack (needed) you have to spend almost $100 at Amazon (because the basic unit does not come with it) and the 23 qt presto comes with the rack for $80 and the weight set is about another $10 or $15. 

If you do get this unit, can you share some measurements? I want to find out if I need to spend the extra $25 to get the rack (I don't need anything else in the kit) or if I can buy something that will work for much less. I already have several trivets I use in my other kettles for BWB canning.


----------



## sweetwaterbob (May 20, 2011)

Yes, this one is the Duo. Amazon had a special deal on a 'canning set' and the rack was part of the deal. The set was actually less $ than just the canner alone about everywhere I looked (including Amazon).

As for pressure, I'm still learning, but we will almost certainly have to do everything at the higher pressure because we're at 5,300 ft.


----------



## sweetwaterbob (May 20, 2011)

Oh, and also, because this canner is just to start out with and hopefully learn the ropes, the smaller size will be okay for now. Once I learn what I'm doing I definitely see getting a larger canner in the future. For now though, I'm just trying to learn.

Equally, I do also want to use it as a cooker and it's small enough that I can do that ...without having to cook a whole turkey or a side of beef! Love to cook and have a few ideas there as well.


----------



## Sparkey (Oct 23, 2004)

Hi Bob,
My wife & I were married in '74, lived in the country & had a large garden. In '75 decided we needed to can much of our abundant harvest. We bought a 21 qt. Presto pressure canner for about $60.00. After 20 years of use I thought maybe I should replace the gasket...it was still sealing tight but I figured after 20 years....
so I spent the 7 bucks on a new gasket.
I figure we have put approximately 3000-3500 jars (pints/quarts) of produce/meats/fish through this canner. If I was looking to buy a pressure canner today I'd most definitely choose the Presto 23 qt.

Charlie


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Did you get the 12 piece set? It's sold out on Amazon now, but looks like the best deal. Better than the nine piece as it's got the extra basket and such.

I think you did good - I'm going to watch this and if I see it at a good deal, will get one too. 

Once you get comfortable canning (and it may not take long) you can look at getting a bigger unit. I'd recommend at least a 21 qt so you can also use it to water bath quarts.


----------



## sweetwaterbob (May 20, 2011)

I just got the 9 piece...because the 12 piece was sold out :grin:

Any thoughts on what I should try first, meat wise?


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Like others said it won't take long to get used to. I got an All American 921 for Christmas. I worked up the nerve to use it last week. I bought the Ball canning book and still had to ask a question here.. You will get all the support you need from this forum ! I did 21 quarts last week. If I can do it anyone can .


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Meat wise - the processing is all about the same, so it's pretty much what every you have or can get. You don't need tender cuts as the canning will cook it for you. So far I've done rabbit, chicken and Venison, and I do all of them raw pack (don't cook before) and they all juice up and taste wonderful. 

If you have not done so, get yourself a copy of the Ball Blue Book, it's a very good "beginners guide" to canning and has step by step instructions - with lots of pictures.

Silly me, I'm getting all excited for you - I love canning!


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

WTG Bob! Congratulations on entering the pressure canning world. Not worry; your canner will be fine. Just follow the directions and recommendations that came with it for canning and you'll be good to go.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

I got the same 9 piece set from JcPenneys. Haven't had a use for it yet, but the way the garden is looking already- it won't be long.  
I'm a pressure canning newbie as well, Bob.


----------

